# Paint peeling from "aquarium safe" decoration



## solebrother (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm new to the hobby (no fish yet), and although I plan to add a few more plant decorations to my (daughter's) 10g tank, the aquarium is mostly set up, and tomorrow I'm going to start cycling. However, I've noticed the paint on an aquarium safe plastic log has chipped or peeled in a few places so I'd like to confirm my suspicion that my only option is to get that thing out of the tank and re-landscape. 

I don't recall the manufacturer, as I've had most of my supplies and equipment for over a year, including this decorative log. Have any of you had this experience, and is there anything I can do to make what I already have safe for fish?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheap decorations do that if the paint is exposed to repeated wet/dry cycles. If I were you, I'd get some real driftwood. Not only will it look better and is essential for the diet of plecostimuses, but it will naturally lower pH in your tank by releasing tannins into the water.


----------



## solebrother (Apr 5, 2014)

I was thinking of adding some peat to the filter, but driftwood will serve that dual purpose. Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Double up! Just don't add any of those pH Up and Down products, all they'll do is flood your tank with phosphates and really mess things up.


----------

